# Do you use the Navigation Audio Function?



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Back in 2017 after a few weeks of doing this gig I cut off the GPS audio because I hated how it interrupted my Pandora music that I play. I find it really easy to follow the directions just by reading the directions and looking at the Uber Map. My wife is the opposite she doesn’t do Rideshare but whenever she uses google maps she always has the audio on which annoys me.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I keep it on very low (with car audio set to front left only) kind of as an idiot buzzer, in case I get distracted. I don't listen to music, so no worries there.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I mute it. The directions drive me crazy and 90% of the time I know full well where I'm going.



Jon Stoppable said:


> I keep it on very low kind of as an idiot buzzer, in case I get distracted. I don't listen to music, so no worries there.


I might consider this though. There have been plenty of times where I've spaced off then missed a turn.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Nope. No voice directions for me and every driver I'm pax with who has them on, especially with freaking *LOUD *volume will lose a star. Annoying!


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I know a guy that uses no audio here locally, but we sometimes end up in two larger cities both 60-90 minutes away where we have no sense of direction ... mu buddy uses a bluetooth ear thing in one ear


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

First off all mine is always on mute 
2nd i never use Uber navigation cuz it is crap


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I have the directions going to a bluetooth headset so it doesn't interrupt the radio, if I have it on. Most of the time the radio is muted as everyone wants to talk.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

It's very distracting to constantly watch the map. You might get distracted by many things, including the pax, even on a path you're driven dozens of times. The navigation voice helps me concentrate more on the road, using a BT earpiece.
(I don't stream music, radio only)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I haven't used the voice on any navigation since the days of Garmen. The spoken directions sometimes only say "turn right" or "turn right on obscure secondary name for a road/highway" or tell you five times you're going to take an exit (which is most annoying). I can know where I'm turning with just a fraction of a second glance at my phone out of the corner of my eye. When I'm a passenger, my observation is that drivers that use voice navigation tend to be nervous/swervy drivers that aren't really great at anticipating turns or what other drivers/pedestrians may do (not always, but most of the time).


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Make a left turn in 500 yards. Make a left turn in 400 yards. Make a left turn in 300 yards. In 200 yards make a left turn. In 100 yards, make a left turn. Make a left turn. Recalculating....

I quickly disabled voice navigation, my vision/depth perception is just fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> Make a left turn in 500 yards. Make a left turn in 400 yards. Make a left turn in 300 yards. In 200 yards make a left turn. In 100 yards, make a left turn. Make a left turn. Recalculating....
> 
> I quickly disabled voice navigation, my vision/depth perception is just fine.


Right?!?! Exactly!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

airpod one ear. Reminds me to look at screen if I have a very chatty pax and i'm not fully paying attn to where I"m going. 🏝


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I kind of use it. I have it on and use a blue tooth ear bud to mute it. If I end up in an area I am not familiar with I can easily slip the ear bud into my ear and hear the navigation. Personally I prefer to hear the navigation over looking at my phone for directions. I don't keep my phone up in my line of sight. I keep it down low out of the way.

Basically its on and I don't use it unless I really need it.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Back in 2017 after a few weeks of doing this gig I cut off the GPS audio because I hated how it interrupted my Pandora music that I play. I find it really easy to follow the directions just by reading the directions and looking at the Uber Map. My wife is the opposite she doesn't do Rideshare but whenever she uses google maps she always has the audio on which annoys me.


I have XM Radio, so no conflict there. I prefer hearing the turn-by-turn directions, because then I don't have to look at the screen so much and can keep my eyes on the road. An added plus is the way Barking Betty mispronounces street names. Riders get a kick out of it and laughing riders are tipping riders.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

My turn-by-turn audio function sit in the back, and no I cannot mute that piece of ****. :thumbdown:


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> It's very distracting to constantly watch the map. You might get distracted by many things, including the pax, even on a path you're driven dozens of times. The navigation voice helps me concentrate more on the road, using a BT earpiece.
> (I don't stream music, radio only)


Or, I don't know, if it's ever been suggested before, one should know the area, where he's driving, so he doesn't have to rely on navigation.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Zebonkey said:


> Or, I don't know, if it's ever been suggested before, one should know the area, where he's driving, so he doesn't have to rely on navigation.


Certainly helps, but not quite possible in a huge area like LA/OC county, unless driving is all you do.
Besides, waiting for a ping around areas you already know full well doesn't mean you also know the drop-off area you end up in, 60 miles away.


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

I never use voice navigation. I do use Google Maps, which is SO much better than Uber's nav, and I keep it on mute. My phone holder is very close to eye level, and I can glance at it very easily without taking my eyes off the road. When I'm an Uber pax, I HATE when the driver has the audio nav on. It's so annoying!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Hell no, and if I'm a rider and you're using it....instant 2 star.



fermatamew said:


> I never use voice navigation. I do use Google Maps, which is SO much better than Uber's nav, and I keep it on mute. My phone holder is very close to eye level, and I can glance at it very easily without taking my eyes off the road. When I'm an Uber pax, I HATE when the driver has the audio nav on. It's so annoying!


'You do realize that Uber (and Lyft for that matter) navigation IS Google Maps......right?


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Hell no, and if I'm a rider and you're using it....instant 2 star.
> 
> 
> 'You do realize that Uber (and Lyft for that matter) navigation IS Google Maps......right?


Lyft uses Google, but Uber absolutely does not. (And even Lyft's use of Google is awkward and glitchy.)


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I keep it low, mostly as a reminder. I've had more than 1 time when chatting with PAX or sometimes I'm on auto pilot but not heading where my auto pilot taking me and miss an exit or turn lol.

I don't play music from my phone, I have XM. So the direction prompts aren't cutting into the music.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

fermatamew said:


> Lyft uses Google, but Uber absolutely does not. (And even Lyft's use of Google is awkward and glitchy.)


I'm afraid they absolutely do use Google's API. I do, however, agree that Lyft has mismanaged that code so badly as to be unrecognizable as Google......at all.


----------



## fermatamew (Mar 9, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I'm afraid they absolutely do use Google's API. I do, however, agree that Lyft has mismanaged that code so badly as to be unrecognizable as Google......at all.


I don't want this to sound snarky - honest question: If they use Google, then why are their directions actually different than google's? (And even if their underlying navigation was the same, you have to admit their interface is horrible. Visuals are poor, timing of turns is bad, distance and time to destination inconsistent, etc.)


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

fermatamew said:


> I don't want this to sound snarky - honest question: If they use Google, then why are their directions actually different than google's? (And even if their underlying navigation was the same, you have to admit their interface is horrible. Visuals are poor, timing of turns is bad, distance and time to destination inconsistent, etc.)


I'm totally in agreement with you. I can't answer that. I run 2 navigation programs, not for any other reason, other than they will lie their asses off regarding mileage.

Google Maps, side by side, is often different. I've no idea why.....and as you've said.....looks and acts like crap.


----------

